# Olight M10 Maverick [ XM-L2 T6, 1x(R)CR123A ] Review



## candle lamp (May 10, 2013)

M10 Maverick is a 1x(R)CR123A form factor and extended from Olight's S10 Baton. It shares similarities and differences from the S10.
It's gotton longer than S10 in length.












M10 comes with pocket clip (attached), spare o-ring, tailcap silicon rubber boot, lanyard, user manual. (The manual is available for download on Olight website.)
.
.
*Manufacturer Specifications *from user manual :

• Utilizing the newest Cree XM-L2 LED ; Maximum 350lm output, with long lifespan up to 50,000 hours
• Three adjustable brightness levels (low-medium-high) and strobe
• Dual switches: Push-button tail cap switch with momentary-on function; while side switch to change the output
• Intelligent driver circuit with memory function, automatically memorize the output level before shutdown (exclude strobe) 
• Thick stainless steel bezel to protect the lens ; Special designed deep reflector, for a perfect focused beam
• Aviation grade aluminum body, with anti-scratch type III hard anodizing
• Lens : Toughened ultra-clear glass with anti-reflective coating; Slip-resistant body design
• With a two-direction invertible pocket clip, easy and reliable for use
• High efficiency constant current drive circuit, perfectly support CR123A & RCR123 batteries
• Reverse polarity protection guards against improper battery installation
• Output & running time : High (350lumens : 1h15min), Med. (80lumens : 7h30min), Low (5lumens : 108h)
• Peak beam distance : 107m
• Beam intensity : 2880cd
• Waterproof : IPX8
• IMpact resistance : 2m
• Dimension : 93mm (L) x 23mm (D)
• Weight : 54.5g (without battery)
.
.

























The hard(type III) anodizing is a matte black and no flaws on my sample. All labels are sharp and clear in bright white against the black background. The checkered portions is present over most of the battery tube and the tailcap. The pocket clip holds onto the body very securely. There are three flat faces machined with some branding printed on as well. The M10 has a tail switch. Fit and finish looks very good.
.
.





The light has 2 parts. It seems the body is one piece with the head (i.e., the body has a built-in head). The pocket clip works as a good anti-roll device.
.
.





The light has a stainless steel bezel with five-point crenellations and a red o-ring. The head has a clean looking cylindrical design with a hex-shaped neck which provides grip. There's an electronic side button switch on the hex-shaped neck. There is a textured 'S' logo on the side button. I expected there is a low battery warning function on the side button, but I couldn't see warning flash such as blinking or red light glowing as the battery is nearly depleted on my sample. The positive battery contact has two semicircular raised lips which work as a mechanical (or physical) reverse polarity protection. 
.
.





The light uses AR coating lens and the purple hue is reflected on it. The aluminum reflector has a smooth pattern. It is well polished with no noticeable finishing flaws and well-centered XM-L2 T6 LED sits at the bottom of the reflector cup. 
.
.





The battery tube (i.e., body) is mostly covered in a bold checkered portions with two flat faces where manufacturer & model name are printed on, and the other flat face where the clip is touching. Overall grip is good. 
.
.





The pocket clip is reversible, allowing both bezel-up or bezel-down. It looks somewhat sturdy.
.
.





The threading area is not so wide, but there are two full turns of the threads. 
The screw threads are square-cut of good quality. Threads are well machined, and anodized which allows the light to be locked-out when the tailcap is slightly loosened. As supplied, threads are well lubricated. Screw threads action is smooth with no cross-threading or squeaking on my sample. 
.
.





The wall thickness of the body is 1.4mm (at thin side) & 2.3mm (at thick side), and the light feel very solid.
.
.





*[*New 13.05.13*]* Note that Olight marked those letters (Made in China) at the request of the impoter in Korea. For smooth customs procedure, the importer made a special request for those letters. So these words are only for *Korean market *(i.e., Olight's normal products will not have these words for other countries). *[*New 13.05.13*]*

The tailcap switch is a forward clicky. It has a similar checkered textured design. The black rubber push button cap protrudes out the tail end, so the light will not be able to tailstand. The switch has a good feel to touch, and has an average amount of tension and travel. There is small hole on the tail lip for lanyard attachment. 
.
.
*User Interface






*- The above was excerpt from M10 user manual.*

*Turn on-off by the tailcap forward clicky switch (press-on for momentary, click for locked on). 

There are two modes (i.e., general mode & strobe mode). 

1) General mode

Output switching is controlled by the electronic side button. Click and release to advance through outputs, which proceed in sequence from Low -> Med. -> High, in repeating sequence. The light has mode memory, and remembers the last output level used when you turn the light off and back on, even after a battery change. 
Note that you cannot set the output level while the light is off. The electronic side button only works when the light is powered on by the tail switch first. As such, there is no standby current on the M10.

2) Strobe mode

The “hidden” Strobe is accessed by clicking and holding the side button for one second. A single press on the side button will return to the High output level always in general mode. The strobe has no memory.

A single press (or click) from Off will access to the memorized output level.
A double quick press (or double quick click) from Off will activate High directly.
A triple quick press (or triple quick click) from Off will activate Strobe directly. There's no mode memory for the multiple-quick click mode.

Note that M10 will not respond to output switching by clicking the side button, in case High output or Strobe is activated by multi-quick clicks (i.e., the side button is only available for output switching, only if the output is activated by single clicking the tail switch). 
.
.





The lanyard quality is as good as high build quality of the light. 
.
.





From left to right, Panasonic CR123A, Eagletac D25C, Sunwayman M11R, Niteye MSC10, Olight M10, Jetbeam DDC10. 
.
.





The head size & light weight excluding battery of five lights are as follows :
D25C - 20mm / 30g, M11R - 23mm / 47g, MSC10 - 23.8mm / 67g, M10 - 23mm / 54g, DDC10 - 25.7x25mm / 75g 
.
.





It is good size to hold and use. It can be used as an EDC light.
.
.





The CR123A & RCR123A fit in the tube without a lot of free space (i.e., there's no battery rattle in the body). *Overall build quality *is very high.
.
.
*Measured Dimensions*





.
.
*PWM
*





The light shows no sign of PWM at all output levels. I notice there is no buzzing sound at any levels. 
.
.
*Runtime*






The runtime to fall to 10% of its initial output from 30 seconds after the point the light is first turned on (i.e., based on ANSI FL-1) for High & Med. output is as follows :

1. High output

1) 1xPanasonic CR123A : 96 min. (1hr 36min)
2) 1xAW RCR123A (750mAh) : 44 min. (0.73hr)

The timed step-down on High was 10 minutes on both CR123A and RCR123A. That's a bit longer than for most other lights has timed step-down feature (i.e., the light steps down to a lower level gradually). There is semi-regulated looking pattern on CR123A source, but the light is very well regulated on RCR123A. The step-downed level from High output is much brighter than Med. output. Runtime performance for CR123 seems almost consistent with the reported Olight's specifications (1hr 15min). 

2. Med. output

1) 1xPanasonic CR123A : 393 min. (6hr 33min)
2) 1xAW RCR123A (750mAh) : 185 min. (3hr 5min)

Runtime performance for CR123 on my test is not consistent with the reported Olight's specifications (7hr 30min). Perfect flat regulation is maintained through Med. on both 1xCR123A and 1xRCR123A.
.
.
*Relative Output Comparison
*




.
.
*Beamshot**
*
White door beamshot (about 50cm from the white door on Max. output)

- ISO100, F/3.5, 1/200sec, Auto white balance





.
.
- ISO100, F/3.5, 1/400sec, Auto white balance





.
.
- ISO100, F/3.5, 1/800sec, Auto white balance





.
.
The hotspot is well focused. A soft corona surrounds the hotspot. The spill beam region is relatively dim compared to the hot spot, but clean with no artifacts. Although the M10 is only one light with a smooth reflector installed, the overall beam profile is better than others. The beam has a typical cool tint.
.
.
2. Indoor beamshot (about 3.5m from the target on Max. output)

- ISO100, F/2.8, 1/4sec, Auto white balance






- M11R
.
.





- D25C
.
.





- M10
.
.





- MSC10
.
.




.
.
3. Indoor beamshot (about 7.0m from the target on Max. output)

- ISO100, F/2.8, 1/2sec, Auto white balance






- Control Shot
.
.





- M11R
.
.





- D25C
.
.





- M10
.
.





- MSC10
.
.




.
.
* M10 Maverick was provided by Olight for review. Thanks!


----------



## kj2 (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Olight M10 Maverick [ XM-L2 T6, (R)CR123A ] Review*

Thanks for the review


----------



## blackFFM (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Olight M10 Maverick [ XM-L2 T6, (R)CR123A ] Review*

Thanks for the review. Nice light. It's on my wishlist. On the tailcap it says "Made In China" in big bright white letters. I don't wanna see this on any of my lights.


----------



## kj2 (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Olight M10 Maverick [ XM-L2 T6, (R)CR123A ] Review*



blackFFM said:


> On the tailcap it says "Made In China" in big bright white letters. I don't wanna see this on any of my lights.


That's quite ugly yeah


----------



## candle lamp (May 13, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Thanks for the review



Thanks. kj2! 



blackFFM said:


> Thanks for the review. Nice light. It's on my wishlist. On the tailcap it says "Made In China" in big bright white letters. I don't wanna see this on any of my lights.



Thanks. blackFFM! 

Actually Olight marked those letters (Made in China) at the request of the impoter in Korea. For smooth customs procedure, the importer made a special request for those letters. So these words are only for *Korean market *(i.e., Olight's normal products will not have these words for other countries).


----------



## Cinder (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for the review. I got this light about a week ago and my tailcap does not have the Made in China print. I bought my M10 from Amazon.

Also, the red O-ring in front and the white side button glow in the dark (whitish glow, not the typical green glow of most GOTD products). The glow is quite weak and is hard to notice unless you're in a really dark room, and the glow fades after maybe 10-15 minutes of not being exposed to some light source.


----------



## candle lamp (May 16, 2013)

Cinder said:


> Thanks for the review. I got this light about a week ago and my tailcap does not have the Made in China print. I bought my M10 from Amazon.
> 
> Also, the red O-ring in front and the white side button glow in the dark (whitish glow, not the typical green glow of most GOTD products). The glow is quite weak and is hard to notice unless you're in a really dark room, and the glow fades after maybe 10-15 minutes of not being exposed to some light source.



I didn't know that the red o-ring & the white side button glow in the dark. Thanks for your information including the tailcap letters. Cinder!


----------



## JethroL (May 21, 2013)

Excellent review! Really would like this as my new EDC. Does anyone know when it will be available in the UK?


----------



## wattsoccurring (Aug 5, 2013)

I have the M10 now and it is a fine light. Love the UI. The only slight niggle is that the crenellated bezel could be perceived as an offensive weapon by a particularly zealous LEO (especially here in UK). Does anyone know if the smooth bezel from the S10 is swappable? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## radiopej (Nov 4, 2014)

Nice review. I love this light.

Only thing - I've seen a few people say it can't memorise strobe mode. Mine did it without a problem.


----------



## Taz80 (Nov 4, 2014)

I like this light also, It's my work EDC, it has a nice simple UI and no accidental activations. Mine will also memorize strobe.


----------



## blackFFM (Nov 6, 2014)

wattsoccurring said:


> I have the M10 now and it is a fine light. Love the UI. The only slight niggle is that the crenellated bezel could be perceived as an offensive weapon by a particularly zealous LEO (especially here in UK). Does anyone know if the smooth bezel from the S10 is swappable?
> Thanks in advance.




Yes, it is. The S10 looks quite nice with that crenelated bezel as well.

For me the M10 is one of the most underrated EDCs there is. Its really nice to have a small bright light with easily accessible forward clicky. Getting straight from off to high and from off to low with the tail clicky is also very nice. 

I wouldn't mind the M10 to rather have a neutral white XP-G2.


----------



## radiopej (Nov 6, 2014)

My first M10 got lost in a taxi, my 2nd M10 managed to flicker and then eventually die. Olight is awesome, they sent me a replacement that's on the way. They really stand by their products.


----------



## sicarii (Mar 26, 2016)

Not sure if anyone will see this or not (since the original thread is several years old), but does anybody know if the tailcap from this will fit on the Olight S10r? Have a friend who loves the s10, but hates the magnet in the tailcap. 

Thanks!


----------



## candle lamp (Mar 26, 2016)

sicarii said:


> Not sure if anyone will see this or not (since the original thread is several years old), but does anybody know if the tailcap from this will fit on the Olight S10r? Have a friend who loves the s10, but hates the magnet in the tailcap.
> 
> Thanks!



Sorry. The M10 tailcap doesn't fit on the S10R II. The inner diameter of the M10 tailcap is bigger than the S10R II. Maybe it'd be like S10R and S10R II tailcap.


----------

